# Your favourite artist/song to listen to baked



## cookiedough (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay guys i wanna know what tickles your ear pussy when you're baked.
Reason for this is i wanna get me a good playlist going for the next time i get baked.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 19, 2009)

Allman brothers live at the beacon.


----------



## cincismoker (Mar 19, 2009)

cant pick 1 but bb king sooths me hendrix allways takes me on a ride cant go wrong with some stoner impowerment from peter tosh or bob marley, even some kmk or sublime


----------



## cookiedough (Mar 19, 2009)

KMK and Sublime. nice choices!
Hendrix; yes, i fave from me.
I'll give the Allman Brothers a go actually.

i really like listening to instrumentals of oldschool hip hop. and Groove armada and also Spearhead.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 19, 2009)

this is one of my favorite mixes. click listen on the page and light one up...

http://lionheartsounds.com/mix_RP.html


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 19, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Allman brothers live at the beacon.


+1 thats a killer disk


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 19, 2009)

cookiedough said:


> KMK and Sublime. nice choices!
> Hendrix; yes, i fave from me.
> I'll give the Allman Brothers a go actually.
> 
> i really like listening to instrumentals of oldschool hip hop. and Groove armada and also *Spearhead*.


 michael franti is awesome....+rep


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

thievery corporation


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 22, 2009)

Alice N Chains
Clint Mansell (Does a lot of the music for movies - Like that really sad song/tune in Requiem For A Dream)
Deftones
Disturbed (Believe it or not!!! haha)
Guns N' Roses (the old GnR lol)
Joe Cocker
Jimi Hendrix
The Doors

The list continues!...


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 24, 2009)

the doors the end live version, KMK all the way, sublime, marley, now i sound like a stoner lol, anyways Uh i like HIM, some Pantera, Mettalica pre-black album albums+garage inc. and S&M, ICP, Twiztid, CKY, johnny cash, hank williams sr., hank the 3rd, anti-flag, nofx, misfits, anything involving Wednesday 13, oh and check out some classical music while stoned it's the shit


----------



## cincismoker (Mar 25, 2009)

williamthebloody said:


> the doors the end live version, KMK all the way, sublime, marley, now i sound like a stoner lol, anyways Uh i like HIM, some Pantera, Mettalica pre-black album albums+garage inc. and S&M, ICP, Twiztid, CKY, johnny cash, hank williams sr., hank the 3rd, anti-flag, nofx, misfits, anything involving Wednesday 13, oh and check out some classical music while stoned it's the shit


dude rep 4 that im a juggalo 4 life an i didnt even mention icp or twizid an thanks 4 rekindiling my love of wensday 13


----------



## JackCarrera (Mar 26, 2009)

Easy Star All Stars FTW!! especially dub side of the moon


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 26, 2009)

cincismoker said:


> dude rep 4 that im a juggalo 4 life an i didnt even mention icp or twizid an thanks 4 rekindiling my love of wensday 13


+ rep 2 u for bein a juggalo and for knowing who 13 is, most people ive asked have no clue who he is


----------



## GreenReaper420 (Mar 26, 2009)

wat a bunch of hippies


----------



## cincismoker (Mar 26, 2009)

williamthebloody said:


> + rep 2 u for bein a juggalo and for knowing who 13 is, most people ive asked have no clue who he is


dude wensday 13 is brutal i love it. cuz i got an addiction to ammunition yea yea


----------



## burtonblunt86 (Mar 26, 2009)

SUBLIME
MARLEY (any of them)
RADIOHEAD


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 26, 2009)

JackCarrera said:


> Easy Star All Stars FTW!! especially dub side of the moon


  i love dubside of the moon....im going to see easy star in june at sierra nevada world music festival


----------



## mj320002 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for this. I had a friend show me dub side of the moon a long time ago but had forgotten all about it. I'm going to get my hands on a copy and listen next time I'm smoking.



nickfury510 said:


> i love dubside of the moon....im going to see easy star in june at sierra nevada world music festival


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Mar 27, 2009)

O. A. R.
+rep for all the good choices out there, makes me want to listen to them all.


----------



## Jpdthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

C.R.E.A.M - Wu tang clan
Party and Bullshit - Ratatat Remix tapes 2. 
Dead Wrong - Ratatat Remix tapes 2.


----------



## ahood (Mar 30, 2009)

tea leaf green

lotus

perpetual groove

STS9

Explosions in the Sky

moe.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob Marley- Three little Birds is my favorite but honestly it's all good.

Dr.Hook and the medicine show- I got stoned and I missed it (youtube a few of their videos and tell me they were not on some serious drugs)

Neil Young- Roll another number ( for the road) 

Cheech and Chong- Up in Smoke ( the song not the movie)

I usually listen to anything that puts me in a good mood.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oar, ac/dc rehab setting in a bar, forgot about Queen phatt bottom girl's.


----------



## 420Roller (Apr 1, 2009)

Bob Dylan is great when im absolutly fried, i can finally understand him (just have to be as high as him when you litsen to it). Another fav is RHCP.


----------



## fr3d12 (Apr 2, 2009)

420Roller said:


> Bob Dylan is great when im absolutly fried, i can finally understand him (just have to be as high as him when you litsen to it). Another fav is RHCP.


 the fun lovin' criminals and the band


----------



## jack tripper (Apr 2, 2009)

L. Shankar: galaxy

Thievery Corporation

Sister Nancy : Bam Bam

Zakir Hussain : various tabla solos

The Misfits

Aphex Twin : Dijeridoo and Ambient Works

Dimitri from Paris: Sacre Bleu


----------



## Hartigan420 (Apr 3, 2009)

I love to listen and usually do listen to "White Rabbit" by Jefferson Airplane At the beginning of my sessions.


----------



## dman0042 (Apr 4, 2009)

Song - Lowrider : Artist I dont know

Song - I love marijuana : Artist I dont know

Song - Bam Bam : Artist Sister Nancy 

Song - Marijuana In your Brain : Artist SPM

Song - Come Around : Artist Collie Buddz

Song - Smoke the weed tryin to hide the pain : Artist Clika One

Song - 30 inches remix : Artist Juicy J & Gucci Mane 

Song - Gucci Bandanna : Artist Gucci Mane

Song - Weekend Wars : Artist MGMT

Song - Bangin Screw : Artist Paul Wall

Song - Vault : Artist Pendulum


Artist---The Vines...Song's...Mary Jane, Country Yard.


----------



## holytacoshells (Apr 4, 2009)

Definetly Circle By Slipknot, Welcome To The Machine By Pink Floyd, Anything that is smooth moving with a great trippy edge to the music.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 4, 2009)

Got a lot of favorites, and it's extremely hard to narrow it down, but if you haven't ever heard Armin Van Buuren's "A State of Trance 2007" it's unfuckingbelievable! Also have a bunch of mixes I've put together myself that aren't half bad too.


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 5, 2009)

the pusher - steppenwolf, mary jane's last dance - tom petty, WEED SONG - Bone thugs n harmony, mary jane - rick james


----------



## fr3d12 (Apr 5, 2009)

the pogues,cypress hill,the prodigy


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

MSTRKRFT,beatles,the doors,Empire of the sun and pryda!!


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

cookiedough said:


> Okay guys i wanna know what tickles your ear pussy when you're baked.
> Reason for this is i wanna get me a good playlist going for the next time i get baked.


 hey man i'm from central coast!! and my mate as well on RIU


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 5, 2009)

Just gonna give my top five (in no particular order), because I've got a lot
1. Ween (specifically their album "The Mollusk")
2. Bob Marley
3. Electric Wizard (Especially "Dope Throne")
4. Frank Zappa and the Mothers
5. Matisyahu


----------



## Horatio123 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Queens of the Stone Age or Desert Sessions

Marley or Hendrix also go down very well

Oh, and Massive Attack is great to get stoned too, very chilled.


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Big Joop said:


> Just gonna give my top five (in no particular order), because I've got a lot
> 1. Ween (specifically their album "The Mollusk")
> 2. Bob Marley
> 3. Electric Wizard (Especially "Dope Throne")
> ...


 i like "don't eat that yellow snow" when i heard it it was one of the first times i got whacked funny shit!


----------

